# DIM Xenon Headlight



## AndyB (Aug 6, 2010)

My 5 year old and 3rd TT just failed its MOT due to one dipped Xenon headlight being dimmer than the other. I was offered a bulb change followed by a headlamp change by the dealer - cost £700 plus labour [smiley=bigcry.gif] - I'm an engineer so I turned down their kind offer :roll: - I took it out - not a simple task and took it to bits (very simple once out - 3 screws) to find that the 'chrome' like reflector behind the xenon light had not tarnished but effectively burnt off - very poor quality control. Off course you can't buy a replacement bit just the whole very expensive headlight :twisted: - so I have done a tempoarty fix that got it through the dealer MOT - they were a little  . It's not one I would recommend but ....needs must when the [smiley=devil.gif] drives - 10 days or pay again - you have to love VOSA.

Three questions:

1. Is this a common occurrance so have any of you guys seen it before :?: 
2. Does anybody sell the reflectors :?: 
3. Is there anybody at Audi that is willing to listen to a customer off-specification issue :?:

If not I will resort to re-chroming the offending part - like I used to do on old motorbike headlamps, just did not expect to have to do that on a quality car. Happy motoring 8) .


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

For events, discounts and other benefits including a fantastic quarterly magazine, have a look at joining
the TT Owners Club

Click on below link to view the site

http://www.ttoc.co.uk

Plenty of headlights on E Bay fairly cheap mate :wink:


----------



## ttfixer (Jul 4, 2010)

I've worked for Audi for 9 years and i don't remember any of the HID lamps ever doing that. Unless it had been run with the back missing or not correctly fitted if the damp was to get in then it might help it corrode quicker??


----------

